# Where would you retire



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

If you could just pick up and move some where based on hunting big game/ predator. A place that is small town, lots of animals, liberal hunting regs,long season hunts, nice people, cheap to live. I bet most of you already live in these places


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Somerset, England. The greatest county in the world! Roe, Red, Fallow and Muntjac stalking.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

From what I hear you are in a good spot now....I really like AZ, but to be fully retired I'd want to live a bit farther north in the state where it's cooler.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

After x-spending most of my life in frigid cold (roughnecked in Mont, NoDak, Wyo, Utah, Nevada, and California), I migrated to the desert. Part of my long-range plan, work until I am tired of it, then retire right here in Arizona. I figure 15 to 20 years, house will be paid off, get a new rig the last 2 years and be done. Elk, muley's, coues whitetail, javalina, black bear, mt. lion, bighorn sheep, pronghorn, coyotes, fox and maybe wolves by then. Maybe start that novel. Should keep me busy enough.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I am already where I plan to retire, I will just have more time to hunt, too bad work gets in the way.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am with Barry...however come winter head south to any where warm with good hunting and fishing.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I will Retire Right here where I live, Unless something better comes along, but that is the plan right now!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

How does Lisa feel about that







.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Somerset, England. The greatest county in the world! Roe, Red, Fallow and Muntjac stalking.


 Just don't be driving, I see in Somerset, just on the news a 27 vehicle pileup, fires,deaths etc.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes I'm sat watching the news now, looks horrific for those involved. Its where my blood is from.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds awful ! I would probably go further north for more property and more opportunities. I don't mind the cold. I hate the heat.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree Tom.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

On a call said:


> How does Lisa feel about that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is Right there with me!! We have considered Moving to South TX Closer to her Brother, But Really No Sense in that.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A little farther south where it is a bit warmer BUT its only 7 miles to the border so ; so much for that idea!!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Rick that is only walking distance. Load up the cooler, grill and drinks and visit the sun


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Something tells me he'll be sunning himself soon.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Right here in Virginia. This is home. Too many roots planted to leave.

Would still like to visit out west though. Montana, Wyoming, Idaho, Utah etc... where its cold.


----------

